# Sinfoni PowerBlock Auction



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sinfoni Powerblock-Noiseless Regulated Power- Brand New - eBay (item 130400744917 end time Jun-22-10 09:04:38 PDT)


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

no reserve


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

someone got a deal...I was offered more to end the auction early..


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Stage7 said:


> someone got a deal...I was offered more to end the auction early..



No kidding!!! I paid more than that for a _lightly used_ one!! 



(You MORE than made up for it on the Shadows, however!!!)


----------

